# Trespassing may now be legal?



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Utah court: stepping foot in rivers, streams legal
Utah's highest court has ruled that streams and rivers are public even where the land under them is privately owned. http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&si ... ments=true

A new lawful way to trespass and get to that favorite hunting and fishing hole.....


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

It was my understanding that this has always been the case........hmmm.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

It primarily helps fisherman and waterfowl hunters unless you just need to access a block of public land that is landlocked by private land and there is a waterway running thru them.

This law applies in many states in slightly different forms, down home a person can float, or boat down navigational waters as long as they do not go above the high water bank line or out of the main channel of the water when the woods are flooded. You also can not block the channel in any way i.e. Fence or water gaps.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

So just make sure you bring a big enough water container that you can hurry up and pour it on the ground until you reach the nearest river.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> So just make sure you bring a big enough water container that you can hurry up and pour it on the ground until you reach the nearest river.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

ABOUT TIME!! After getting the boots while fishing the Lower Provo below the canyon in orem, where all these condos are. And the little browns are every where. My son and grandsons can now go up at night do some troutin. with out some angry old fart. tellin em this is my property and my river and know one is allowed to fish it. even if you stay in the water. Congrats to the courts for doing the right thing.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

AMEN!!!

It's about fricken time! 

There is nothing more tacky to me than a farmer running a fence right smack through a good fishing hole. I can't wait to go fish the Weber this winter and tell farmer Johnson to go pound sand when he comes down to run me off. GAWD this is great!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

So what if there's a fence in the river??? Can i cut it down or what?


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

So is it high water mark or in the water that you can walk?

Rut


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The law reads that any land under water is ok to be on. Says nothing about the high water line. That's how the law should read, but it doesn't. Leave it to the powers that be to write the law like that. Flabby at best. Oh well, at least it's a step in the right direction. I can't wait to fish the Weber now...

*(u)* -()/>- *(())*


----------

